# Beauty salon in Hong Kong



## cecelia66

Im visiting Hong Kong next month,and will be staying there about three months.i want to know a good salon for waxing,eyelash tinting and airbrush tanning.
-cecelia


----------



## marialongman

*waxing,eyelash tinting and spray tanning in Hong Kong.*



cecelia66 said:


> Im visiting Hong Kong next month,and will be staying there about three months.i want to know a good salon for waxing,eyelash tinting and airbrush tanning.
> -cecelia


i will recommend beauty therapist Dolma at salon Chandler at D'Aguilar street in Central.Tel: 25373737 , 63484452.


----------



## bbg_cat

vivid in central is very nice!


----------



## lovelyflower

*Waxing hong kong*



marialongman said:


> i will recommend beauty therapist Dolma at salon Chandler at D'Aguilar street in Central.Tel: 25373737 , 63484452.


Thanks for the information,Maria.


----------

